# car wouldnt crank and security light was on when I was tryin to start it!



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I drove my car to 7-11 this eve and all went well car ran as it always has ran, I killed the car went inside maybe 5-10 minutes at the most, came back to the car. 

Got in flipped the key and I noticed my secuirty light was still flashing? I tried to crank my car and just got a click from under the hood. I jiggled my gear shift and still nothing, I popped the hood and disconted the postive and ground wire waited five minutes and re hooked them and still the same. 


Armed and set the alarm off several times and still nothing, was on the phone talking to a friend that was going to come by and pick me up and I tried and the car cranked right up! 

First time I have had this happen and it wasnt a pleasent feeling not knowing when and if she was going to crank back up! I know one of my friends has a malibu she got a new key someplace and he car acted as mine did this eve, I got a new key from wal-mart as I had the non black head aftermarket key that only worked one way, The new key still only opens the door one way but cranks the car either way (dont think its my issues) but could it be maybe?


if anyone else has had this happen please let me know what and why its doing the now. I am afraid to drive it now 


Thanks,

Donnie H.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I have had problems with keys not working well; a fourteen year-old girl cut one that was just haggard. I then went to a locksmith....no problems.


----------

